# Classic: Ursula Buchfellner @ various [edit]



## radicio (23 Mai 2009)

Wie immer: cropped, einzelne Dateien zusammengefasst, in ein modernes Videoformat gebracht und (vor Allem) nur die wichtigen  Szenen.

Kreuzberger Liebesnächte



http://rapidshare.com/files/236299474/Ursula_Buchfellner__Kreuzberger_Liebesnaechte.mkv

Sadomania - Hölle der Lust



http://rapidshare.com/files/236304168/Ursula_Buchfellner__Sadomania_Hoelle_Der_Lust.mkv

L'Ultimo Harem



http://rapidshare.com/files/236304005/Ursula_Buchfellner__L_Ultimo_Harem.mkv

Drei Lederhosen in St.Tropez



http://rapidshare.com/files/236303611/Ursula_Buchfeller__Drei_Lederhosen_in_St._Tropez.mkv

Der Kurpfuscher und seine fixen Töchter
(Alena Penz, Sybille Rauch)



http://rapidshare.com/files/2363066..._Alena_Penz___Sibylle_Rauch___Kurpfuscher.mkv


----------



## Wahli22000 (23 Mai 2009)

Echter Klassiker!


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

Wahli22000 für die Retro Vids


----------



## astrosfan (24 Mai 2009)

:thx: für die Klassiker, radicio :thumbup:


----------



## Mittelhesse (24 Mai 2009)

Danke für die Oldies.


----------



## radicio (27 Mai 2009)

Hatte ich vergessen:
*Update: 26. Mai 2009*
Linda, die nackten Superhexen



http://rapidshare.com/files/237404110/Ursula_Buchfellner__Linda_die_nackten_Superhexen.mkv


----------



## daffy13 (11 Apr. 2010)

uschi! wie süss


----------



## torben009 (15 Apr. 2010)

Tolle Clips weiter so


----------



## bresnie (19 Apr. 2010)

Uschi war wirklich eine Klassefrau, alles Natur pur! Sie würde heute die meisten der hochgelobten Supermodels in den Schatten stellen!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2010)

gefällt mir


----------



## Ottokar (25 Mai 2010)

gigantisch !


----------



## yes_genau (4 Aug. 2011)

Wahli22000 schrieb:


> Echter Klassiker!



die klassiker sind die besten


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

Danke für Uschi


----------



## kostja33 (25 Juli 2012)

Danke für diese Szenen von diesem süßen Hasen.


----------



## Celebfan56 (27 Juli 2012)

Danke


----------

